# Losing weight but clothes feel tighter



## Grannylorraine (Mar 20, 2018)

This is really strange, I have lost nearly 1/2 stone in the last 2 weeks, but all my trousers, jeans, leggings etc feel tighter, and considerably tighter,  tops/blouses don't though.  All I can assume is that I am changing shape.  Hopefully they will start to feel loose once more weight comes off.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 20, 2018)

My fat has taken to moving around quite a lot - mostly around my waist, which grows larger quickly and then slowly subsides - when I say that my waist sucks - I mean it!!
I think  that it is all part of the process of recovery.


----------

